# ***OFFICIAL*** Mirko Cro Cop vs Pat Barry Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Mirko Cro Cop facing Pat Barry in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Bring it home Pat Barry!

All about the future!


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

Let's go Cro Cop.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

War Croatian Sensation!!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> War Croatian Sensation!!


...Cool swp. I'm on the Cro-Cop bandwagon. I really hope he pulls this off. Votes are showing that may not be the case and for good reason. Barry has vicious kicks & punches. He's compact and throws with bad intentions. Cro-Cop's style has proven to be predictable- the left highkick- the straight left. He *must* mix up his striking. *Mirko must be aggressive, not tentative* and fight tall. If CC fights from the outside, he could pick Barry apart. If CC allows Pat to get in range, it will be big trouble for Mirko. This is the last fight on Cro-Cop's contract and he needs to fight his very best fight. Mirko is way overdue for his patented Headkick KO and Barry is much shorter. It would be icing on the cake if he pulled one off...WAR CRO-COP!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

WAR CEMETARY! 

I like Barry but he hasn't earned the right to be cheered over CroCop yet.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Crocop is going to kick Barry's head to Nintendoworld.

Actually I like Barry... anyway...

WAR CROCOP!!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Well all know who im picking lol .. Lets do it...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

ill go barry with a lot of leg kicks.


----------



## vance223 (Apr 16, 2010)

War Cro Cop!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Well all know who im picking lol .. Lets do it...


So your goin with Barry???:confused05:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I bet Barry cause it's a bet, but want Mirko cause he's Cro Cop. So it's a no win situation I guess.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

If it stays standing, I'll pick Barry at this point in their careers. Although, Pat has a very ugly ground game, I even think Cro Cop would dominate him there. If Cro Cop struggles in the stand up, he should be looking for a take down because most of us have seen how badly Pat is lacking in the grappling department. If you haven't, watch Barry vs. Hague. That gives you a fairly good idea.


----------



## vance223 (Apr 16, 2010)

You actually bring up a very good point. If it goes to the ground, Mirko would actually have an advantage. He has a pretty solid mount and could end up Ground & pouding Barry. 

We saw him go for a takedown against Dos Santos, maybe it's part of his new arsenal. I sure hope so.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Look at Dana looking at Cro Cop in that pic...LOL it's like he is wondering what kind of Cro Cop is coming out there that night...LMAO, he got let down I'm sure....


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> If it stays standing, I'll pick Barry at this point in their careers. Although, Pat has a very ugly ground game, I even think Cro Cop would dominate him there. If Cro Cop struggles in the stand up, he should be looking for a take down because most of us have seen how badly Pat is lacking in the grappling department. If you haven't, watch Barry vs. Hague. That gives you a fairly good idea.


that was a year ago , and hague is no slouch on the ground . barry worked alot on his BJJ since than .


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I gotta a no win situation here, both are excellent kickboxers. 

Ultimately I have to go with the cro cop, he is such a legend I'd like to see him put out a great performance against barry.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know everyone is rooting for Crocop. If he loses especially in devastating fashion it's time...

Somehow I think Crocop is going to pull off something...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think Cro Cop will get back to his old form but even at that this is a huge test for Barry. Antoni "Let you punch me in the face" Hardonk is his previous best win and Hardonk was even giving Barry a little bit of trouble early in that fight.

Barry is powerful but I think Cro Cop is going to outclass him.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

vance223 said:


>


Haha, watching Hunt survive LHK is so funny! I bet everybody in the audience went WTF?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Those fancy Left head kicks are all well and good but he hasnt thrown one since 2005 or some shiz. Pat Barry will win, Cro Cop has no desire to win anymore.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> So your goin with Barry???:confused05:


Hahahaha Never


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Love Cro cop but im sick of getting my hopes up. I think Barry will win this convincingly.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

My heart tells me CC.. but my Mind says Barry *swallows*


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Guymay said:


> that was a year ago , and hague is no slouch on the ground . barry worked alot on his BJJ since than .


I think that Hague is okay on the ground, but he is nothing special there so getting completely outclassed in a short amount of time by a guy like him who was also rocked at the time does show how non existent Barry's ground game was. It's a safe bet that Pat has worked a lot on his BJJ, although he is probably improving from nothing so it's hard to say what he will look like come fight night.

I still think that Cro Cop will have a decent advantage on the ground against Pat Barry.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

*Should Mirko try to get Barry on the ground?*

Barry clearly seems sharper,faster, more powerful and more technical on his feet. His weakness is his grappling. So Cro Cop is doomed in the stand up.

Being that Mirko has been in MMA much longer than Pat, he must have the better ground game of the two. 
Even Fyodor could not submit him. On top of that, Mirko has a submission win by guillotine choke over Kevin "the monster" Randleman.

Should Mirko try to take Barry down and gnp, possibly work for the submission?

And will he?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think he will try to and I don't think he will be able to. He should just try to stick to his bread and butter and hope that his flame comes back during the fight.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

*UFC 115 - Cro Cop & Barry Feature*






War CRO COP!!:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> My heart tells me CC.. but my Mind says Barry *swallows*


 
My mind and heart say Barry...LoL, hate to say that but this is Mirko were talking about....I would love to be shocked....a left head kick with lights out would prob make my year...Im not gonna hold my breath though...:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> My mind and heart say Barry...LoL, hate to say that but this is Mirko were talking about....I would love to be shocked....a left head kick with lights out would prob make my year...Im not gonna hold my breath though...:thumb02:


That would make me SSOOOOO happy  

but you can not seriously go against your namesake here CC^^

here is a nice new vid from Mirko I just watched. Check it out!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Pat is one classy dude and funny...BUT it's time for the chant.

MIRKO...MIRKO...MIRKO...

I sense it's finally coming...now is as good as ever to do it. ONE TIME LHK TO THE DOME!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Barry is the better stand up fighter at this point. I highly doubt CC will look to take it to the ground...that just isn't him. Barry's speed and explosiveness advantage are way too much when he has the type of skill he has. I see this one ending in the 1st round. CC is just too slow and unmotivated now a days to beat a guy like Barry.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Excellent- to the point comments. I want to see the Legend pull off his trademark and win big but Barry's got more snap & compact power. Mirko needs to keep his distance. I just have a strong feeling Barry's (Hoost) style leg kicks will make us cringe. Ditto- Heart tells me Mirko, head tells me Barry. Either way---it will be a stand-up blowout!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope it DOES NOT end in the first round like in two minutes unless it's Mirko landing his vaunted arsenal. Who doesn't want to see a classic kick boxing match. There's enough grappling as it is.

Old school vs new school!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

After watching the ufc 115 video i really started to like pat barry. Although crocop is one of my fav of all times i think pat bary could go on to have a career like crocop.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really pulling for Mirko here but Barry is a dangerous fighter. I mean he demolished Hardonk which is very impressive. He is a pretty cool dude as well from what I can see on the video for the fight. I really hope Cro Cop wins here and looks good doing it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So ******* Excited!!!!!1!


EDIT: I seriously have butterflies HAH!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> So ******* Excited!!!!!1!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I seriously have butterflies HAH!


What for? The prospects of two kickboxers fighting it out? The possible resurgence of Cro Cop? The potential of Cro Cop passing the torch to Barry?


I think Cro Cop will win the fight, although the fight is so irrelevent I don't care either way.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TLC said:


> What for? The prospects of two kickboxers fighting it out? The possible resurgence of Cro Cop? The potential of Cro Cop passing the torch to Barry?
> 
> 
> I think Cro Cop will win the fight, although the fight is so irrelevent I don't care either way.


All of it. I'm more pumped for this fight than I have been since Fitch/GSP


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Mirco needs to ease up on the jelly doughnuts.


----------



## asdf122345 (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm pulling for Pat Barry but if Cro Cop wins I'll be very happy.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

That was great raise01:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> All of it. I'm more pumped for this fight than I have been since Fitch/GSP


BEST. FIGHT. EVER!!!!!

Oh my GOD I'm LOVING THIS! Everything I hoped it would be...


Also, Mirko's face is FUCKED


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

A great first roumd.
I will be surprised if cro cop continues much longer. His face looks like Rocky Dennis.
He got caught with 2 big shots.
Ouch!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wow. i'm freaking out and have been since mirko's music hit.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Ha ha no ground game in this fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

footodors said:


> Ha ha no ground game in this fight.


They just proved otherwise lol. Barry has improved a bit.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

First round kickboxing match, second round mma, what's in the 3rd?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Axe Kick! A ******* AXE KICK!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Holy Crap! Great Fight!!!!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit! Fantastic fight!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat gassed after 1 round WTF .


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea crocop rear naked ha


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

god damnit the one time I tried to bet with my head lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha, who thought this was going to be won by submission.


----------



## asdf122345 (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow.. I was wrong. War Cro COP!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Yeah!!!!!!!!!! 


Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Crocop unbelievably popular!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

FUKKKK YEAH MIRKO!!!!!!!!


AWESOME!!! 


I seriously can't believe it but he pulled it through!!!! I just screamed and spilled my beer all over a few friends yelling and going crazy.


Awesome- simply awesome.


Barry showed too much respect in the 1st by not going after CC and it cost him.


WAR MIRKO!!!!!!!!!!! :happy03:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Bleh, Cro Cop is done. Super slow, no explosion at all. Pat Barry should just be cut. Hopefully the main event is decent.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

Mirko has answered some of his critics there..

What a fight..
My hat goes off to Barry. What a fighter..

That GnP by cro-cop at the end was brutal.
Barrys defence technique was absorbing cro-cops punches with his face.

Barry really needs to work on his ground game as getting subbed by cro-cop is kinda embarrasing at this level.

Good job cro-cop. I hope your around a bit longer:thumb02:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

TLC said:


> Bleh, Cro Cop is done. Super slow, no explosion at all. Pat Barry should just be cut. Hopefully the main event is decent.


Dont know what fight you were watching.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, Cro Cop trying to get submission of the night.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ahhahahahah! I was saying this the other day, Mirko always seems like he is going to verbally fall on his ass, and then he comes through with a great line! 

He deserves FOTN for sure.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

w00t put a smile on my face to see mirko pull through and not give up... haha rogans grin was ear to ear when cro cop took the mic.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Barry could've won it in the first, after the knockdowns, or done some more damage at least, wonder how much that'll eat at him if at all?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TLC said:


> Bleh, Cro Cop is done. Super slow, no explosion at all. Pat Barry should just be cut. Hopefully the main event is decent.


You miss the part where he broke Mirko's face and put him on his ass twice in the first round?



WOGSY said:


> Mirko has answered some of his critics there..
> 
> What a fight..
> My hat goes off to Barry. What a fighter..
> ...


I really think you're under estimating CC's ground game man. He's had a very, very solid ground game since he was fighting in pride.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I could cry right now.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

"Stingy Mr. White"

haa!!


----------



## JMAT (May 15, 2009)

Not happy with that fight at all.

Barry gave away that fight hands down he could have finished Mirko in the first with that 2nd big shot.

I enjoy a good stand up battle but finish the fight first chance you get you never know whats going to happen.

Btw this is coming from a huge cro cop fan


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cro Cop wasn't that impressive this fight. He is still going to get manhandled by the best in the division now. Best thing the UFC can do is keep handing him 1 dimensional strikers like Barry in the future. Guys like Velasquez, Carwin, Lesnar, Dos Santos and even Mir would defeat Cro Cop no problem.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Fight lived completely up to the hype. FotN IMO, fan-*******-tastic.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Blitzz said:


> Dont know what fight you were watching.


The same fight where Slow-Cop got rocked and soundly outstruck by Barry, but wore a bad fighter down in Barry and took advantage of his opponents total lack of ground game. Barry is just a better version of Kimbo. Any contender in the division will trash both of these guys. Sadly.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah Dana, dont be stingey! :thumb02:

Wow TLC, a little grumpy arent we? Boss giving you a hard time? Money trouble? Wife got a headache every night? 

j/k matey, smile though


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO hahaha Awesome performance CC


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Barry could've won it in the first, after the knockdowns, or done some more damage at least, wonder how much that'll eat at him if at all?


he gave cro cop too much respect . hope he learned his lesson .


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> If it stays standing, I'll pick Barry at this point in their careers. Although, Pat has a very ugly ground game, I even think Cro Cop would dominate him there. If Cro Cop struggles in the stand up, he should be looking for a take down because most of us have seen how badly Pat is lacking in the grappling department. If you haven't, watch Barry vs. Hague. That gives you a fairly good idea.





Nick_V03 said:


> I think that Hague is okay on the ground, but he is nothing special there so getting completely outclassed in a short amount of time by a guy like him who was also rocked at the time does show how non existent Barry's ground game was. It's a safe bet that Pat has worked a lot on his BJJ, although he is probably improving from nothing so it's hard to say what he will look like come fight night.
> 
> I still think that Cro Cop will have a decent advantage on the ground against Pat Barry.


I called this one, Cro Cop may not be a great grappler, but he clearly had the advantage in that department against Pat Barry as shown.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Fight lived completely up to the hype. FotN IMO, fan-*******-tastic.


Sorry but Condit Macdonald should take fight of the night unless Liddell Franklin is an all out war.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

lol at you guys who is hating on this fight...just live in the moment. Cro cop is a legend for most of us its like watching Michael Jordan fight. I'm not saying he is as great as MJ but he is one hell of a fighter and a fan favourite.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I really liked this fight, you can tell both guys were having fun.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Sorry but Condit Macdonald should take fight of the night unless Liddell Franklin is an all out war.


Agreed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cro Cop mixed it up, and had Barry guessing. Barry needs to think again before he lets someone like Cro Cop back to their feet after dropping them twice. I am so happy to see Cro Cop get the win though. I am already ready to see him fight again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome fight! Great show of mutual respect. 

MIRKO...MIRKO...MIRKO!!!


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

go mirko, shame not too many fighters named pat barry in the ufc


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Good to see some killer instinct in Mirko again! Not a real, real test but this may allow him to build confidence and momentum for the next challenge!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

MIRKO   Fantastic performance from Mirko Cro Cop, absolutely loved it. We've seen Cro Cop take wins in the UFC, but he hasn't look convincing and they've come against guys like Al-Turk and Perosh who clearly aren't Top Tier. Mirko also did better than anybody against JDS, but again didn't look anything like convincing. This performance against Barry looked like the old Mirko Cro Cop though, after the 1st round anyway. He's clearly regained the confidence in his knee and is now confident throwing those kicks. He threw some sick kicks in the fight, with my personal highlight being the axe kick. Really looking forward to seeing Mirko fight again, would love to see him make a run at the title. A confident and back in prime Mirko Cro Cop would be an awesome boost to this HW division. Cro Cop vs Nogueira next TBH.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I rep Pat Barry 24/7 but I'm starting to suspect that Barry lacks a finisher's instinct. He had Mirko in serious trouble and didn't step up his pace at all. 

And what's with all the hugging and smiles and kisses and hi fives mid round? There's a point where you have to put all of that aside and just finish the job. 

Then there's Pat's ground game. It's somewhere south of "rudimentary" and hopefully north of "embarrassing." Why does he work so hard on his strengths (kickboxing) and so little on his weaknesses?


----------



## rampager (Jun 11, 2010)

Barry didn't come to fight - he came there to play! twice he put crocop on the canvas then just let his opportunities slip away... i feel sorry for Pat, he lost a great chance at stardom!

http://tinyurl.com/ufc-115-full


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

rampager said:


> Barry didn't come to fight - he came there to play! twice he put crocop on the canvas then just let his opportunities slip away... i feel sorry for Pat, he lost a great chance at stardom!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ufc-115-full


I'd say he did come to fight, unfortunately for him Mirko came to win. 

I think Barry was hoping for an all out K-1 style battle but Mirko had other ideas. 

I can't help but feel bad for Barry but he should've finished it when he had the chance.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Loved that fight. Hope there´s a surprise rematch for UFC 116 (Dana still owe us for UFC 112) :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great fight. Was awesome seeing Cro Cop smiling and enjoying himself, even though he'd been put down twice in the first round. Amazing fight, loved the show of respect between the two also.


----------



## toni10 (Jun 13, 2010)

*end*

this is last mirko fight in UFC, mirko say that before figt for Croatia TV, he just wont enjoy in last figt!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I loved this fight... nothing but respect for Mirko and Pat.

Having said that I do hope Pat takes a serious lesson from this fight. He came in with a lot of hero worship, sort of reminded me of GSP/Hughes 1. I think he could have finished Cro Cop in the first round, but the fact is, Barry is just too damn nice... the guy needs to develope some killer instinct if he plans on hanging with some of the monsters at HW.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The second and third rounds certainly showed glimpses of the prime Mirko. Crescent kick, mid kick, LHK, and the AXE KICK that stunned Pat. I think he was surprised that Mirko even tried pulling that off...lolz. The look on his face was like..."what the heck?"


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Win. Axe Kick!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

rampager said:


> Barry didn't come to fight - he came there to play! twice he put crocop on the canvas then just let his opportunities slip away... i feel sorry for Pat, he lost a great chance at stardom!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ufc-115-full





T.Bone said:


> I'd say he did come to fight, unfortunately for him Mirko came to win.
> 
> I think Barry was hoping for an all out K-1 style battle but Mirko had other ideas.
> 
> I can't help but feel bad for Barry but he should've finished it when he had the chance.


I can't disagree with these comments or the general consesnsu more. If Barry had followed CC to the ground he most likely would not have finished him and would have only gotten tired faster.

CC bounced back to his feet right away both times, and looked clear eyed right away. He was not rocked for a long period that Barry would need to get on top and land several clean blows. Barry's ground game is also so terrible that he may have even put himself in a bad situation had he followed CC down.

I honestly believe it was smart of Barry to to not follow CC down, it would have resulted in some poor GnP and standing back up anyways imo, which is a net waste of energy for Barry. 

Barry lost the fight because he broke his right hand/a finger. He effectively lost the tool that knocked CC down twice.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

*LOL..im wondering what pat barry will say.*

holt chit he is tough. or wtf? i shouldnt have showed cc so much love. what do you think??:confused02::confused02:


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

He was too emotional coming into the fight , and gassed himself after 1 round . he could finish cro cop 2 times but had too much respect for cro cop on his back .


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

pats eyes were bouncing back n forth when being dominated by cc on the mat...like wtf why didnt i finish this gut in the first...:thumb02:


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Its not that Barry lacks instinct; he was star struck; like GSP Hughes 1. CC was one of his idols and I think when CC took his BEST punches; it got to his head. Mirko fought well and deserved the win. CC does need to work on his punches. Very weak punches and very powerful kicks. He needs to set up his kicks better and he can continue to do pretty well as an undercard B level fighter.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree, I remember someone said how Barry has been working hard on his ground game which implied that it shouldn't be a problem. Well, it's not saying much when you're improving from nothing. It went from non existent to terrible. No disrespect to him, of course. He has great stand up, but it was really no secret to me that Cro Cop would dominate him on the ground. Cro Cop out classing Barry on the ground didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I agree, I remember someone said how Barry has been working hard on his ground game which implied that it shouldn't be a problem. Well, it's not saying much when you're improving from nothing. It went from non existent to terrible. No disrespect to him, of course. He has great stand up, but it was really no secret to me that Cro Cop would dominate him on the ground. Cro Cop out classing Barry on the ground didn't surprise me at all.


 
Barry said on MMA live on HDNET the other day he just won a grappling tournement or a jtiz tourney, he was saying his ground game was under rated and alot of people dont know he has one.....we still dont Pat....:thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

barry should have followed crocop down and would probably have finished him. way too much respect was given to crocops game.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Guymay said:


> He was too emotional coming into the fight , and gassed himself after 1 round . he could finish cro cop 2 times but had too much respect for cro cop on his back .


He might have finished it only once, Crocop has said that the first fall down didnt really hurt that bad and he got right back up, the second big punch made him see double vision in one eye for a few seconds though, who's to say Mirko couldnt get back up even if Pat went after him? 

I dont think Pat counted on him gassing out after only one round. Also, he broke his finger early on and that played with him mentally with him throwing big right hand punches. 

Thats the difference between young fighters and experienced ones, Franklin broke his arm but still was able to fight on, that comes with experience and not folding mentally.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel bad for Barry he was just not there mentally after the first round because he was fighting his hero.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

A lot of people are criticizing Pat Barry for his performance in the last two rounds. But I really think CroCop deserves some more respect. His striking looked MUCH better in those second two rounds. He really opened up and was landing some good shots. Looked like the CroCop of old for a little bit. Overwhelming his opponents.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Pat Barry's broken finger kinda gets dwarfed by Franklin's broken left arm haha. I like Barry and Cro Cop. It was entertaining, but weird. The first round really threw a curveball to the rest of the fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Barry said on MMA live on HDNET the other day he just won a grappling tournement or a jtiz tourney, he was saying his ground game was under rated and alot of people dont know he has one.....we still dont Pat....:thumbsup:


Haha no kidding, you would also have to look at the background of that tourney. I say that because, there is this grappling tournament around my parts that takes place sometimes. It's near my town, and I had a friend a couple years ago mention it and was saying how a lot of his friends from his "high school" wanted to sign up for it. He even suggested that I sign up for it as well. I was 18 or 19 at the time and my only jiu jitsu credentials came from watching and following demonstrations on youtube so I decided against it. The only actual competition I heard would be there was a few people from Marcus Davis' camp.

Anyways, I don't mean to go off track, I'm just saying that I don't doubt that Barry won a grappling tourney, I just think that the competition in it was probably sub par.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Haha no kidding, you would also have to look at the background of that tourney. I say that because, there is this grappling tournament around my parts that takes place sometimes. It's near my town, and I had a friend a long while ago mention it and was saying how a lot of his friends from his "high school" wanted to sign up for it. He even suggested that I sign up for it as well. I was 18-19 at the time and my only jiu jitsu credentials came from watching and following demonstrations on youtube so I decided against it. The only actual competition I heard would be there was a few people from Marcus Davis' camp.
> 
> Anyways, I don't mean to go off track, I'm just saying that I don't doubt that Barry won a grappling tourney, I just think that the competition in it was probably sub par.


I think your probably right, it was on the episode where Shamrock talks about steroids they do an interview with Barry. Either way whatever he was in was def sub par...RNC by Mirko...WTF???

Cant find the vid:

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/11/ken-shamrock-admits-steroid-use-says-fans-wanted-it/


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think your probably right, it was on the episode where Shamrock talks about steroids they do an interview with Barry. Either way whatever he was in was def sub par...RNC by Mirko...WTF???
> 
> Cant find the vid:
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/11/ken-shamrock-admits-steroid-use-says-fans-wanted-it/


Not only was it a RNC, it was one where Mirko didn't even have hooks in. He was just kneeling on the ground with Barry on the cage.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i think those injuries had a part to play in that sub


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not only was it a RNC, it was one where Mirko didn't even have hooks in. He was just kneeling on the ground with Barry on the cage.


 
It was ugly...lost that fight....300K I think???:confused02: To Mirko's credit he seems more intrested in fighting glad the Cro Cop die hards are getting a little pay back!!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

its good (and bad)that it comes out barry broke his hand and foot, now the ones criticizing his performance have to rethink their argument. if barry had not hurt himself a strong argument can be made that the first round dominance would have continued.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> i think those injuries had a part to play in that sub


It is likely that they plaed somewhat of a role, but still to get choked out with someone kneeling behind you with no hooks in still looks pretty bad. Especially from someone who is not known for their ground game.

Not taking anything away from Barry. He stood toe to toe with Cro Cop and had him in trouble more than once. His biggest downfall was letting Cro Cop get up both times.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> Barry clearly seems sharper,faster, more powerful and more technical on his feet. His weakness is his grappling. So Cro Cop is doomed in the stand up.
> 
> Being that Mirko has been in MMA much longer than Pat, he must have the better ground game of the two.
> Even Fyodor could not submit him. On top of that, Mirko has a submission win by guillotine choke over Kevin "the monster" Randleman.
> ...


Hmm good point actually:thumb02:

hmm...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is likely that they plaed somewhat of a role, but still to get choked out with someone kneeling behind you with no hooks in still looks pretty bad. Especially from someone who is not known for their ground game.
> 
> Not taking anything away from Barry. He stood toe to toe with Cro Cop and had him in trouble more than once. His biggest downfall was letting Cro Cop get up both times.


it does look bad but when those injuries hamper your ability to defend yourself or fight back properly things change. i stick by my thought that barry would have taken that fight if he had not injured his hand *and* foot. he looked much more tentative in the standup after the first round and those injuries are most likely the cause.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, what a fight. Seeing Mirko win again was just great. WAR CROCOP!!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think most of you are forgetting that Barry was totally gassed when that RNC was put in place, So even without hooks, If you are gassed as he was, you might not have the energy needed to pull off any techniques to get out. He was also held up against the cage so that would require even more energy, if it was in the middle of the ring, it might have been easier.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Barry was good in the first but after that it was all Mirko


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> I think most of you are forgetting that Barry was totally gassed when that RNC was put in place, So even without hooks, If you are gassed as he was, you might not have the energy needed to pull off any techniques to get out. He was also held up against the cage so that would require even more energy, if it was in the middle of the ring, it might have been easier.


But still, that shows his lack of a ground game and a lack of cardio.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Barry will never wash his back again.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think that Barry is getting bigger each fight which isn't a great idea to me. At UFC 92 he weighed in at 233 pounds. At UFC 98 he weighed in at 237 pounds. He weighed the same at UFC 104. Then at UFC 115 he weighs in at 248 pounds. I understand that the heavyweight division requires more strength and he doesn't want to be undersized against the other heavyweights, but for his style you'd think that the extra weight would slow him down and even effect his cardio. You also shouldn't forget that he is only 5'11". 248 pounds for a guy under 6 feet is unnecessary in MMA in my opinion.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> A lot of people are criticizing Pat Barry for his performance in the last two rounds. But I really think CroCop deserves some more respect. His striking looked MUCH better in those second two rounds. He really opened up and was landing some good shots. Looked like the CroCop of old for a little bit. Overwhelming his opponents.


I agree. I was thoroughly excited to see him dominating Barry after round 1. He was aggressive, his kicks looked powerful and crisp again, and Barry looked a little intimidated. It made my whole night to see CC look good again.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> it does look bad but when those injuries hamper your ability to defend yourself or fight back properly things change. i stick by my thought that barry would have taken that fight if he had not injured his hand *and* foot. he looked much more tentative in the standup after the first round and those injuries are most likely the cause.


He wasn't all that aggressive in the first and it wasn't like he was dominating either really the first knockdown was more of a slip. He landed I think 2 really nice leg kicks and the punch that broke his hand was really good but crocop won his share of exchanges in the first. 

CroCop came out a lot more aggressive in the second and mixed up his attacks really well I think Barry was just caught off guard by the grappling and the exotic kicks and by the time he figured out what was going on he was gassed and injured with a fresh CroCop wailing on him. That happens with or without the injuries. CroCop was injured as well and he got stronger as the fight went on.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Poor Anthony Perosh  No respect at all for him.

Crocops still got plenty of fight in him. I hope he gets exciting matchups instead of steep challenges. He's proven what he can do, now I just want everyone to be able to enjoy watching him finish a few more guys. No title necessary, he is the people's champ.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

150,000 credits well spent!!

So awesome to see Mirko get a win, and generally look happy!

My fav part of the fight was where Cro Cop dodged Barry's LHK, then they both started laughing....then tried to continue the fight and broke into laughter again, lol.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought the intra-fight comrodery was pretty cool.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I thought the intra-fight comrodery was pretty cool.


I agree, I enjoyed that a lot as well. Rogan said it perfect. It really shows how they can really leave it all in the octagon to do what they love, and to put on a show for the fans. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

When i saw CroCop smile when he was dropped the second time... I knew he was about to come in fierce. My heart sank when he got dropped but when he smiled my heart came back right away. CroCop looked great against probably one of the best strikers in the UFC. Only person in the Heavyweight division that could possibly stand with Pat Barry is MAYBE JDS and Maybe James Toney... but you throw in kicks and i think Toneys chances go down drastically. Yet CroCop out struck him in round 2 and 3. In a rematch with Kongo i see CroCop getting the takedown and putting a beating on Kongo... and against Gonzaga i see him getting a tko.

Though the next fight i want to see is

CroCop vs Noguirea.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Cro Cop vs. Nog...put it together!!!!


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

SJ said:


> Poor Anthony Perosh  No respect at all for him.
> 
> Crocops still got plenty of fight in him. I hope he gets exciting matchups instead of steep challenges. He's proven what he can do, now I just want everyone to be able to enjoy watching him finish a few more guys. No title necessary, he is the people's champ.


He is not my champ, and hear me now and listen to me later and think about this some time : you do not have to worry about CroFlop getting a championship fight, do not ever worry about this at all.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Just because you don't like him is no reason to be a douchenozzle to the people who do. Back off a little. Jesus.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I thought the intra-fight comrodery was pretty cool.


Yeah, that was awesome. For some reason they both started to smile and then they went on to hug each other. Two seconds later they were throwing bombs.


----------



## stanzi (Sep 24, 2008)

machidaisgod said:


> He is not my champ, and hear me now and listen to me later and think about this some time : you do not have to worry about CroFlop getting a championship fight, do not ever worry about this at all.


Seriously, why your hate and negative energy all over this forum in every Mirko's thread and why not some respect?
CC won straight and fair, Barry ended up in a wheelchair with broken arm and leg FFS, look at the pic. And for people who said he should've gone to the ground for CC in the 1st round, I think CC wasn't so shaken that he couldn't get a grip on him and start molesting him, forcing him at least to lose a lot of power there. And possibly choking him as seen in the 3rd, why not? His ground game is better and Barry knew that.
In fact, I just read the interview with CC in croatian sports paper and he said, roughly translated:
"I asked Barry why didn't he try to get a hold on me after I fell, but he said: "I saw in your eyes that you're fine and it still wouldn't be advisable to come near to you to the ground"."


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Just because you don't like him is no reason to be a douchenozzle to the people who do. Back off a little. Jesus.





stanzi said:


> Seriously, why your hate and negative energy all over this forum in every Mirko's thread and why not some respect?
> CC won straight and fair, Barry ended up in a wheelchair with broken arm and leg FFS, look at the pic. And for people who said he should've gone to the ground for CC in the 1st round, I think CC wasn't so shaken that he couldn't get a grip on him and start molesting him, forcing him at least to lose a lot of power there. And possibly choking him as seen in the 3rd, why not? His ground game is better and Barry knew that.
> In fact, I just read the interview with CC in croatian sports paper and he said, roughly translated:
> "I asked Barry why didn't he try to get a hold on me after I fell, but he said: "I saw in your eyes that you're fine and it still wouldn't be advisable to come near to you to the ground"."


Eh, just let what he says roll off your shoulders. He is just trolling. Just overlook his posts when he is like this and you will see that he will lose the attention he is getting and then you will have a better debate with someone else that has something constructive to add to the conversation.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree, I enjoyed that a lot as well. Rogan said it perfect. It really shows how they can really leave it all in the octagon to do what they love, and to put on a show for the fans. :thumbsup:


That was Goldberg who said that not Rogan lol.

Machidaisgod, fair play, he is a pretty good troll, he seems to get a quite a few guys wound up on here. Just gotta ignore him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just re-watched the fight. Crocop was stunned for a brief second, but certainly not out and both times he got up instantly. Usually when you see the fighter's head bounce on the mat then you know it's time to finish em. 

Fun fact: I counted 25 unanswered shots Mirko peppered Barry with in the last stanza on the ground + three more for good measure before he choked him out. Didn't include the shots Barry took before he got knocked down. Dayam Barry has a hard head...lolz! 

Usually a fight gets boring after the second time, not this one. Hugs in the beginning, but they were both throwing bombs right off the bat as soon as the bell rang. Second round was definitely vintage Crocop with the crescent kick, side kick, AXE KICK...haha, and several LHK for good measure to wake up Barry. Man if he does that from the get go it'll set the pace of the fight. Maybe it was the surgery all along cuz in all of his UFC fights we barely saw any LHKs at all.

Sad for Chuck, but really stoked for Mirko. 

Hope he sign ons for another five fights.

1.) Big Nog
2.) Antoni Hardonk
3.) Gilbert Yvel or Cheik Kongo
4.) Gabriel Gonzaga
5.) Title Shot...haha...who knows...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/77821-cro-cop-retires.html#post1202119

Sorry Cro Cop fans....:confused05:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/77821-cro-cop-retires.html#post1202119
> 
> Sorry Cro Cop fans....:confused05:


I think its for the better, honestly. I'm just glad he went out on such a bang and on such a positive note with someone like Pay Barry.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> I think its for the better, honestly. I'm just glad he went out on such a bang and on such a positive note with someone like Pay Barry.


YES. Even CC's most hardcore fans understand that he is at or very near the end of his career, and we wanted very much for him to go out with a good win.


----------



## KOSnMIR (Aug 15, 2009)

Pat Barry an hour ago via twitter, he's comparing his hands and feet. 

http://twitpic.com/1wrqbi


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

KOSnMIR said:


> Pat Barry an hour ago via twitter, he's comparing his hands and feet.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/1wrqbi


Damn he really did a number on that hand. I watched the fight again and ya that was a big punch.


----------



## KOSnMIR (Aug 15, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Damn he really did a number on that hand. I watched the fight again and ya that was a big punch.


Yea it seems like after Barry broke his hand/finger (not to sure which one it is) and then hugged Cro Cop he just wasn't the same.


----------

